# How to draw figure poses from imagination



## Fulcrum (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering how do you draw poses from your imagination? I usually use photo references and stick figures as guide lines and fill in the anatomy from there but I would like to try a different approach. I've started drawing people a few years ago when I took a figure drawing class in college and since then I practice every day using photo references and from life. Unfortunately my memory isn't that great and I have a somewhat good understanding of human anatomy. I can imagine poses in my head but its hard to put them on paper. Are there any good tips for approaching this process?


----------



## erik (May 19, 2019)

Fulcrum,

Hmm.. have you tried *closing your eyes* while bending and twisting a superhero figurine to the pose in mind? Then , open your eyes and copy directly from the toy....this way, the feeling of your hands becomes a bridge some how. Try it and let me know! 

erikcheung.ca


----------

